
You’re Invited to the Firefox Concert Series - m_b
https://blog.mozilla.org/internetcitizen/2018/12/05/firefox-concert-series/
======
m_b
Seriously, who cares? I got this on my personal email because I'm using
Firefox Sync and I don't subscribed to promotional communication campaign.
Mozilla sucks.

